# PALERMO, beautiful neighborhood of Buenos Aires.



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Beautiful pics! Thanks KUZAMA! Buenos Aires is amazing.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow. Great stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Fotos increiblmente hermosas, a mi no me importaria ver mas imagenes de este precioso barrio. 

Incredibly beautiful pictures, I would not seeing more images of this great neighborhood.


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

*Municipal Golf Course in Palermo*

The *Campo de Golf de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires* (municipal Golf Course founded in 1905) is located along de lake shores an has its own coffe shop and restaurant. Buenos Aires is one of de few big cities on the planet where golfers can practice their sport in the middle of the city



*Confitería del Golf.*



* Ave. Libertador 4444 Tower*









*Le Parc Tower*













See You!!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

The best thread of palermo ever made.

Great job Kuza!


----------



## Nando_vix (Apr 19, 2007)

Esta muy bueno este thread!
Palermo es siempre muy hermoso!
Espero poder mirar, cada vez mas, fotos de Buenos Aires en ssc!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

There is also an italian city called Palermo 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464897


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

TouristMan said:


> There is also an italian city called Palermo
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464897


Oh yes, in Sicilia. Very Beautifull City.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## Kuzamama (Mar 14, 2007)

DonQui said:


> Fotos increiblmente hermosas, a mi no me importaria ver mas imagenes de este precioso barrio.
> 
> Incredibly beautiful pictures, I would not seeing more images of this great neighborhood.


Entonces te recomiendo el hilo completo en español con muchísimas actualizaciones más http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463000


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

nice pics KUZA


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

V.I.P.​


----------



## bat-man (Jul 22, 2010)

BUENOS AIRES, Hipódromo de Palermo, 1934

BUENOS AIRES, Palermo Horse Racing Ring, 1934


----------

